# Escape from Death Valley



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's my Death Valley Kit finished at long last. I've left the Vulture off the Kit (EMHO) it overpowers the Piece a little. I'm gonna try to find some smaller Vultures to add. I've modified the Figure slightly. I've drilled out some of the Abdominal area and added some Organs and Small Intestine. Some of it is draped over the Leg. I've also drilled a Bullet Hole Wound in the Skull and blown out the other side of his Head. I've also added Brain Splatter on the Rock he's lying on. Chris :wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Oooh, JUICY! I'll have to get going on mine one of these days...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Yep James- raw and ripe....
It's been sitting in primer since a few days after it arrived and it was only finished a week ago!!
It's a LOT of fun to paint up. Mike's sculpted some nice textures and details! I love the Aurora scale and feel of the piece too. He did an excellent job.
I'm definitely gonna have to find some nicely detailed vultures though. 

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Now if Mike will go 'head and give us the Mad Dog kit...


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

....grissly....I love it!


Ben


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Ben.
I like these gory kits. Lots of shock value.

Chris.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

OH, DISGUSTING!!!!! (I love it). :thumbsup:
Your built-up looks really.... moist. And it fits nicely with the Chamber of Horrors line.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*ICK!* :lol:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Lovely ... just lovely...That rock behind and to the right reminds me of the back seat of a Presidential limousine....well executed Chris:thumbsup:
Too bad this kit didn't have a little more gore...but that's just me
One thing I'll say for this chap....He had a lot of Guts trying to Escape Through Death Valley!
Great job Mate :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats pretty cool ! I had forgotten all about this piece. We have vultures (or buzzards) all around here in Florida and they are not ginormous. I'd say if you stood next to one, the top of his head would come up to about your knee. about the size of a big duck or a goose.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

That raw flesh is still nice and fresh - no discolouration - there should be a halo of flies coming along soon!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> Now if Mike will go 'head and give us the Mad Dog kit...











Denis


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

deadmanincfan said:


> Now if Mike will go 'head and give us the Mad Dog kit...


You might have to wait a while for that one; last I heard (or read) Mike had shifted his artistic focus and wanted to try his hand at being a tattoo artist.

Back to Auroranut's build up, nice and grisly! Initially I thought the blood looked too fresh for a corpse that was decomposed to that degree, but soon reasoned that the "decomposition" could actually be damage from scavenging desert animals feeding on the semi-fresh carcass; in that context, it works brilliantly! Excellent color choices, and very natural looking! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> You might have to wait a while for that one; last I heard (or read) Mike had shifted his artistic focus and wanted to try his hand at being a tattoo artist.


Crap, did we lose another talented sculptor?!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

deadmanincfan said:


> Crap, did we lose another talented sculptor?!


Temporarily, at least. Mike Falcigno is a man of many talents and he likes to work in different mediums. After re-reading some of his posts over at The Clubhouse I'm not sure if he's actually tattooing, or if he's doing tattoo art (a.k.a. flash), but that seems to be where his passion is leading him for now. I won't be surprised if he eventually returns to sculpting, but that's obviously up to him.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys.
IIRC Mike sold some kits over at CH a while ago so he could pick up some tattooing equipment. I think he said he wasn't going to stop sculpting but he'd be busy with his new artform for a while. I'm pretty sure we'll see more.

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Chris,

This looks really good and graphic! Love the blood and guts!
What does the bottom of your base say? 

I know Mike personalized all the bases in this limited released kit!

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks MMM.
The bottom of my base reads:" Hey Chris, 
Thank you for the support, I mean:Australia!!
That's serious dedication in terms of all those shipping charges.
I can tell you that one ghoul in the USA really thinks you're swell.
THANKS AGAIN!!!"

My number's 13.

Chris.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

It really looks great Chris and is better to see in Person. Glad I could help you with the Pics.....Cheers mark


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

NICE AND GORY!!!!! Great job - someday I'll break mine out of the box. The personal messages on the base were great werent they?
Steve


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Would be a good model for a kid to take to school for show and tell.....

The school would probably go into lock down and the kid would be thrown in prison and put on Prozac!

Yeah, it needs a vulture to help tell the story. Hmmm, wonder if those brains are cooked from the hot sun? Looks good.

HAL9001-


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks guys.
Yeah Steve, the personal messages were a nice touch. Very cool.
The kids'd love it hal. I don't know about the teachers though.... 
A couple of scale vultures are definitely needed. 

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments guys.
> IIRC Mike sold some kits over at CH a while ago so he could pick up some tattooing equipment. I think he said he wasn't going to stop sculpting but he'd be busy with his new artform for a while. I'm pretty sure we'll see more.
> 
> Chris.


I was wondering...I sent Mike an email a while back about purchasing his Dr. Phibes bust and never got a reply...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Have you tried a PM through the Clubhouse? You might have better luck there.

Chris.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Still catching up with the posts and just caught this one. Nice and gory job on that guy. That is a different kit and being in Aurora scale is doubly nice. You went all out goring him out and he looks it. But I wouldn't let the kids take it to school!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the positive comments Bob.
I'd love to enter this one in comp (once I've added some in scale vultures) but I doubt I will. There's a lot of kids attend shows with their parents and I wouldn't feel too comfortable if I freaked any of them out.
Having said that, I've got one kit that'll make this one look tame by comparison...

Chris.


----------

